# Generac Guardian 10kw not charging battery



## Illinois Farmer (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a Generac Guardian 10 kw propane stand by generator Model 0055020 and the battery is not charging. It was installed correctly because it charged the battery for 4 years and just started having issues. I replaced the battery and still not charging. I am not sure if it is charging while the engine is running. I checked for wore wires touching ground and I am not seeing anything. I do not see an alternator so I guess it charges through the electronic controls. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

*Battery charger*

Hello Farmer,

To mantain the battery charged, the Generac Guardian has not an alternator, it only charges when rotating. Instead of it uses an electronic battery charger installed behind the control panel. There is a connector with four wires: two feeding the transformer-rectifier with 120 VAC and two output cables carring 14 VDC to the battery. Watch this video, hope it help you:







Regards


----------

